# Roland Cut Studio Problems - cutting opaque transfers with Roland GX-24



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

I’ve been trying to master cut studio over the last few days but im not having much look was wondering if i could have abit of help from you guys.

Firstly, ive been importing graphics with big blocks of text on made in Photoshop into cut studio. Cut studio just doesn’t seem to be able to create perfect cut lines, without been bent or wobbly. Here's a example.

http://mjdnt.co.uk/a1.jpg

The cut lines just arnt catching the text correctly. 

The second problem i am having is when im trying to do this process which alot of you will of seen.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDdY4a9ChKc

I made sure in photoshop that my logo had nothing on the outside to ensure cut studio would find the edges.

http://mjdnt.co.uk/b1.jpg

When i input the logo into cut studio and try to set the image outline i get this...

http://mjdnt.co.uk/b2.jpg

The lines around and inside the logo arnt straight as you can see, also when i try to darken it so i can use the print and cut option i get this...

http://mjdnt.co.uk/b3.jpg

So people, what is this rookie doing wrong?

Thanks alot for the help.


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Roland Cut Studio Problems*

THe only thing I can tell you about the Optic Eye is that you might need to up date my software thats what they told me


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'll see if Josh (who did the video) has any clues as to what might be going wrong with your steps.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

How big is the graphic you're importing?


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

There not big mate, that superman one is like 500 by 500 pixels


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

i thought that was normal with cut studio. thats y i was wondering about the plug in with cx3. if the plug-in created better cut lines?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Can you attach the graphic that you're using to import to cutstudio to this message?

I'll test it on my cutstudio and record the steps to see if I get the same output as you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think I found the problem.

You need a high resolution image to start with. You can't take a low res image (like 500 pixels wide) and make it cut cleanly.

If you'll notice in the video that Josh did, the image he imported was high resolution. He scaled that image down for the purposes of the video, but when he first opened it, it was pretty big (lots of pixels).

So if you import a low resolution image, you won't get clean cut lines.

If you use a high resolution image, you'll get much better cut lines.

You can't turn the slider all the way to the right or it will get fuzzy edges, but you can play with the slider and get a pretty clean cut image.

Hers'a quickie video I just did.

Actually, after looking at the two ways of doing it, once you actually click on the Extract Contour Lines button, the cut lines look pretty smooth either way you do it(or at least as smooth as Josh's example).


[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yazc3-D5N4[/MEDIA]


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

Still having loads of problems mate, even after using a huge image with a high resalution i cant get any good results. The program just doesnt seem to be able to pick up the lines correctly. Its not even like im using a complex graphic either.










Id appreachiate if you gave it a try, here is the image i have used. Im trying to fill the centre to use with the print and cut function. http://mjdnt.co.uk/huddstar.zip (ive zipped the image up because its 9MB)

Thanks


----------



## critterracing (Aug 7, 2007)

i tryed your image and got the same results. now you go in and do alittle touch up. took me 5min. to make it perfect.

later


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

critterracing said:


> i tryed your image and got the same results. now you go in and do alittle touch up. took me 5min. to make it perfect.
> 
> later


Tryed to make it perfect using the editing tools are dragging the lines but it doesnt get it bang on and shows that when you print and cut it out with the vinyl cutter. 

Ive got both corel draw and illustrator, could these programs help we achieve a clean cut around the text?


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

This is one of the reasons you really need to learn the tools in Corel or Illustrator. Machines can't make perfect lines. I have to create logos many times this way. The superman one would be a snap. but I understand that the text one would be harder. The easiest way with that would be to try and find the font and recreate it that way or afont close enough and tweak it. Also you could try and use the trace function in any of the above mention programs and then tweak it afterwards.


----------



## critterracing (Aug 7, 2007)

well thats an easy fix. get it close to where you want it, then go to offset. set it at say .02 or .03 and inside. that should do it. hope it helped. 

btw i used all the corel software and love cutstudio the best. simple and fast.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> get it close to where you want it, then go to offset. set it at say .02 or .03 and inside. that should do it. hope it helped.


Can you explain the steps required to "go to offset" and "set at .02 or .03"?


----------



## critterracing (Aug 7, 2007)

sure can. just redid it on his image to make sure im not retarted. 

select the outline you just touched up, go to the object menu and select offset. type in .03,select inside and hit ok. thats it. 

i use this feature mostly to give a nice outline around text. for text i usually use .09 or .10 and select outside. 

hope this helped


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

critterracing said:


> sure can. just redid it on his image to make sure im not retarted.
> 
> select the outline you just touched up, go to the object menu and select offset. type in .03,select inside and hit ok. thats it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help, Aldo! I'm going to try out the steps as well to make sure I understand it right


----------



## rogerbowser (Apr 22, 2008)

Don't forget the last step! After you create the new "offset" cutting line, don't forget to delete the old one. (Saves a lot of work for your cutter.)


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Aldo thanks for the great tip!


----------



## jlouie41 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I need some help trying to figure out the setting for a 11x17in 3G opaque transfer paper from Coastal's. If someone could possibly tell me most optimal measurements for the crop marks of this size paper. Also it would be super nice if someone could possibly tell me the down force of the blade also. Thank you in advance! Much appreciation!


----------



## doddys (Oct 24, 2011)

hi wondering if someone can help me too I just installed cut studio for roland gx24 I import an image print with rego marks I put it in the cutter, it reads the rego marks but no response to cut.......just wont respond to the cut.........please help with steps for this I just want to contour cut graphics...


----------

